

How to be happy (but not too much)   - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727791.000-how-to-be-happy-but-not-too-much.html

======
jazzdev
_Joe Forgas at the University of New South Wales in Sydney, Australia, has
shown that positive moods can make us more gullible, less able to develop
persuasive arguments, and more likely to make careless decisions. This has led
Robert Cummins of Deakin University in Melbourne, Australia, among others, to
argue that there is an optimum level of life satisfaction - around 7 or 8 out
of 10 on the standard scale - at which we flourish._

That's the "not too much" reasoning. The article also confuses visceral (in
the moment) happiness with reflective (how do I feel about my life) happiness
which is annoyingly common in articles about happiness.

